# Weekly Photo Challenge #25 for Week of 1/3/16



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2016)

This week's theme is - ANIMAL - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## rip18 (Jan 4, 2016)

I accidentally shot something that fits this category Sunday - a common loon.

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 600 mm, f/4, 1/5000th second, ISO 640, existing light, beanbag for support, slight crop.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 4, 2016)

*Doe*

A deer


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2016)

rip18 said:


> I accidentally shot something that fits this category Sunday - a common loon.
> 
> Nikon D300s, Nikkor 600 mm, f/4, 1/5000th second, ISO 640, existing light, beanbag for support, slight crop.



My goodness - what an accidental shooting!  Nice one Rip!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2016)

j_seph said:


> A deer



"A female deer . . . "  Has a good ring to it!  Good shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2016)

*Neigborhood guard.*

Finally got our regular pair together in one shot!  They must be related to Jerry's new friend!


----------



## carver (Jan 4, 2016)

You live close enough they may be related,great shot Dennis


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 5, 2016)

Great shots, sure wish I could borrow those hawk's for a few day's, the squirrel's are taking over here.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 5, 2016)

Great photos y'all!!!!

Here is one from today in Cade's Cove.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 5, 2016)

REALLY nice ones guys 

Think I'll go a little different then a wild animal and go with this cow who doesn't have longhorn hooks but she does have some neat hooks


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> Great photos y'all!!!!
> 
> Here is one from today in Cade's Cove.



Great shot!  Hope ya'll are having a good week up there!  Sure looks like it!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 5, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> REALLY nice ones guys
> 
> Think I'll go a little different then a wild animal and go with this cow who doesn't have longhorn hooks but she does have some neat hooks



You sure fooled me Mike - I was expecting a good deer in the snow pic from you this week, but that one works!  Nice job.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> REALLY nice ones guys
> 
> Think I'll go a little different then a wild animal and go with this cow who doesn't have longhorn hooks but she does have some neat hooks



She has some really pretty horns. They would make some fine looking powder horns for sure.


----------



## natureman (Jan 6, 2016)

[/url]Jellow Jacket by Natureman29, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautiful shot of that jacket, even if not taken within challenge time frame.


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 8, 2016)

Great photos, everyone.  

Here is my animal photo.  Taken tonight while looking for my photo of the day.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 10, 2016)

Whoah!!  That is definitely a creature of a different nature!  Good one!


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 10, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Whoah!!  That is definitely a creature of a different nature!  Good one!


If you look closely, there is a tiny bug in there. He was quite a surprise when I uploaded the picture.


----------

